# need an answer



## shaggy01 (Nov 9, 2008)

maybe a dumb question, but first time bowhunting. are u required to wear blaze bowhunting on private land? or just public.?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

In ND, you have to wear blaze orange during rifle season anywhere


----------



## shaggy01 (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks, wasn't sure


----------

